
Show HN: Cryptocurrency Index Builder - billatpanda
https://pandaanalytics.com/index
======
billatpanda
Passive investing has been proved to be one of the most effective methods in
the long term. Our team has developed this tool for the crypto market, and
give people who want to get crypto exposure a more data-driven approach.

On the other hand side, this tool is exploring a possibility to replace modern
ETF, since with the tool you can build your own index (more flexible and
transparent than a fund entity) and execute it through linking trade-only API
keys -- the money never even leaves your exchange! Instead of any percentage-
based fee in the fund management industry, we can turn it into a fixed cost
(subscription model), since the computational cost is becoming way cheaper
nowadays.

~~~
cryptoisking
The tool looks pretty neat, but I don't think for average users they are able
to "self-direct"; also, the ETF, many of the brokers, offers little to zero
fee.

~~~
mgalka
Unless there has been a new development, there are no approved crypto ETFs
yet. There are crypto index funds with fees of 1%-2%.

That's not a bad option if you just want some diversity with minimal thought +
effort. I think this tool offers a different option. With a little bit of
thought and effort, you can save on the fees and customize the risk/return
profile.

~~~
billatpanda
Also beyond the fee, there is not much flexibility that you could do with the
constitutes of an index.

Some of the "no fee" ETFs are also not that great ... such as
[https://www.marketwatch.com/story/these-hidden-etf-fees-
are-...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/these-hidden-etf-fees-are-sucking-
money-from-your-investment-returns-2016-06-28)

